# Problem mit BlueJ



## Sullyman (14. Okt 2020)

Ich habe mir nun vor einem Tag BlueJ heruntergeladen für das Programmieren an meiner HS. Zuerst ging alles einwandfrei. Wir haben von unserem Prof eine Zip.Datei gesendet bekommen in der verschiedene Projekte enthalten waren.
Seitdem ich nun gestern diese Projekte angeschaut habe, kann ich keine Programme mehr starten. Alle Programme versuchen nun per BlueJ gestartet zu werden und können nicht mehr normal gestartet werden.


----------



## kneitzel (14. Okt 2020)

Was heisst: "Alle Programme versuchen nun per BlueJ gestartet zu werden"? Was genau machst Du und was passiert genau?


----------



## M.L. (14. Okt 2020)

Welches Windows wird verwendet ?   Mit dem klassischen Windows nennen sich die Stichworte "windows dateiendung zuordnung öffnen". Unter Win7 z.B. rechte Maustaste auf die zu öffnende Datei, "Öffnen mit..."  (oder über Eigenschaften)


----------



## mihe7 (14. Okt 2020)

Sullyman hat gesagt.:


> Alle Programme versuchen nun per BlueJ gestartet zu werden


Du hast BlueJ aber schon von bluej.org heruntergeladen?


----------

